# Reel Mower Lapping Compounds



## Ware

MQ's post here got me thinking this would be a great thread to start...

*What lapping compound(s) do you use on your reel(s)?*

I have some 120 Grit and 180 Grit from R&R Products. I haven't used anything else, so I don't have anything to compare it to, but it seems to work great.

Their product description is:



> Silicon Citrus Pre-Mixed Reel Sharpening Compound, manufactured by R&R Products, is a silicon based gel guaranteed not to separate. Silicon Citrus is biodegradable and water soluble for ease of cleaning when lapping is complete.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I use the same.


----------



## Mightyquinn

What's your take on the 180 Grit compound? I've always wondered if there was an advantage to using a higher grit compound on the reels or not. I'm into knife sharpening so I know the difference between different grades of stones and belts and what they can do to knife edges.


----------



## Redtenchu

I use a 120 grit made by  PinHigh. I like it, but don't have much experience with other brands.


----------



## lagerman72

Currently using the Loctite Clover and was using the NAPA plain old backlapping compound before. NAPA did a good job with easy clean up but the Clover seems to do a much better job (little harder to hose off though).


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> What's your take on the 180 Grit compound? I've always wondered if there was an advantage to using a higher grit compound on the reels or not. I'm into knife sharpening so I know the difference between different grades of stones and belts and what they can do to knife edges.


I think I read somewhere in some Toro documentation to start with 120 grit and finish with 180 grit on a greensmower, but I can't find it at the moment.

I did notice the following recommendations in a couple of R&R's lapping compound product descriptions:

- 120 grit for greensmowers and fairway units with 3-1/2" to 5" diameter reels
- 80 grit for fairway cutting units with 7" to 10" diameter reels​


----------



## LIgrass

Thanks J_Nick for the link here. I saw someone mention NAPA compound and this is what came up in my search- http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1419009&KPID=1188648&cid=CAPLA:G:Shopping_-_Catch_All_-_New&pla=pla_1188648&k_clickid=641f218f-5d66-4892-8a03-c5045ded91ab

Would this work okay?


----------



## Mightyquinn

I think it would work in a pinch but I have no idea how easy it is to wash off. I have used Clover Compound before and while it work great, it was a PIA to wash off the reel.

Backlapping Compound is designed to wash off easily with a garden hose.


----------



## LIgrass

Mightyquinn said:


> I think it would work in a pinch but I have no idea how easy it is to wash off. I have used Clover Compound before and while it work great, it was a PIA to wash off the reel.
> 
> Backlapping Compound is designed to wash off easily with a garden hose.


Thanks. I think I'll give it a try and report back how it washes off. Worst comes to worst if it's similar to the clover compound, would a scour pad easily remove it if the hose doesn't?


----------



## LIgrass

Mightyquinn said:


> I think it would work in a pinch but I have no idea how easy it is to wash off. I have used Clover Compound before and while it work great, it was a PIA to wash off the reel.
> 
> Backlapping Compound is designed to wash off easily with a garden hose.


Thanks. I think I'll give it a try and report back how it washes off. Worst comes to worst if it's similar to the clover compound, would a scour pad easily remove it if the hose doesn't?


----------



## Mightyquinn

LIgrass said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would work in a pinch but I have no idea how easy it is to wash off. I have used Clover Compound before and while it work great, it was a PIA to wash off the reel.
> 
> Backlapping Compound is designed to wash off easily with a garden hose.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I think I'll give it a try and report back how it washes off. Worst comes to worst if it's similar to the clover compound, would a scour pad easily remove it if the hose doesn't?
Click to expand...

Yes, it would take a scrub brush or a Scotch-Brite pad to remove the residue. Good Luck!


----------



## SGrabs33

10lbs of 120 grit from R&R will last a lifetime.


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> 10lbs of 120 grit from R&R will last a lifetime.


Hell, I got 5 lbs of 120 grit from PinHigh and I think THAT will last me a lifetime :thumbup:

I think you are going to have to put that in your will :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

lol


----------



## SGrabs33

Haha MQ, and I haven't even backlapped yet this year. Planning to in a few weeks.


----------



## J_nick

My 120 & 180 grit PinHigh came in the mail today  I'll try it out some night this week


----------



## J_nick

I backlapped my 220B last night with 120 & 180 grit PinHigh that Red and MQ mentioned above. I'm really impressed with the results from the backlapping. Honestly the 120 grit was probably good enough, it was cutting paper and the blades looked good. I had the 180 so I had to try it. You could definitely tell it was less aggressive. I would compare it to wet sanding. Now the blades are smooth, almost polished and cutting beautifully.

If you're only wanting to buy one go with the 120 grit. It will be aggressive enough to get your reel/bedknife ground together and still give you a great edge.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Awesome jnick!!! I'll have to buy some


----------



## MarkV

I bought some 120 grit compound (just the sand portion, no paste) from a local shop (that will remain nameless because I'm done with them) that I mix with dish soap. Seems to work well for me. Dish soap washes off very nicely.


----------



## Txmx583

Where is the best place to buy compound? Checked pin highs website but there shipping is twice the price of the compound lol. Any good places to grab some?


----------



## J_nick

Txmx583 said:


> Where is the best place to buy compound? Checked pin highs website but there shipping is twice the price of the compound lol. Any good places to grab some?


Gail's Flags and Golf Course Accessories is a dealer of PinHigh 
2821 Carson St, Fort Worth, TX
I would give them a call before to make sure. 800-621-5994


----------



## Txmx583

J_nick said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the best place to buy compound? Checked pin highs website but there shipping is twice the price of the compound lol. Any good places to grab some?
> 
> 
> 
> Gail's Flags and Golf Course Accessories is a dealer of PinHigh
> 2821 Carson St, Fort Worth, TX
> I would give them a call before to make sure. 800-621-5994
Click to expand...

Awesome!!! Thanks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Killbuzz

So I ordered some R&R compound but I needed something to do the job today. Luckily a friend of mine suggested that I get some valve grinding compound from AutoZone. I gave it a shot and sure enough it worked out really well. Definitely a good product for someone needing a solution asap.

http://www.autozone.com/shop-and-garage-tools/valve-grinding-compound/permatex-valve-grinding-compound/526806_0_0


----------



## Ware

Killbuzz said:


> So I ordered some R&R compound but I needed something to do the job today. Luckily a friend of mine suggested that I get some valve grinding compound from AutoZone. I gave it a shot and sure enough it worked out really well. Definitely a good product for someone needing a solution asap.
> 
> http://www.autozone.com/shop-and-garage-tools/valve-grinding-compound/permatex-valve-grinding-compound/526806_0_0


Any idea what grit it is?


----------



## Killbuzz

It doesn't exactly say on the package but it does say to start with 120 and end with 220. It goes on to say to add water to thin out the compound if needed so my guess is 120. Oreilly's sells a kit with a 120 and 220 tube.

https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/versachem-5169/chemicals---fluids-16461/grease---lube-16582/assembly-lube---valve-compound-17697/valve-grinding-compound/13209/4776635?q=valve+compound


----------



## Adrian82

Received my package today. Backpacking the reels this weekend.


----------



## joeker

I'm raising this thread back from the dead.......

I'm trying to get my hands on 120 and 180 grit compound but jesco charges an arm and leg for shipping pinhigh. I'd like to have the stuff before the weekend. Has anyone ever used this? It's also found at AutoZone and seems kinda perfect? Only issue I foresee is having to rebrush compound that has been run through the reel in order to get the finer grit applied.

Permatex 80037 Valve Grinding Compound, 3 oz. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HBM80M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_omSVBb09F0KJS

Someone asked permatex what grit it is and they replied with the following:

Both 80036 & 80037 are "...a mixture of four grits - 120, 150, 180, 220. As you begin using the compound it starts off as 120 and as you work it it ends up as 220." The difference between 36 & 37 is 1.5 and 3.0 oz tubes.


----------



## adgattoni

joeker said:


> I'm raising this thread back from the dead.......
> 
> I'm trying to get my hands on 120 and 180 grit compound but jesco charges an arm and leg for shipping pinhigh. I'd like to have the stuff before the weekend. Has anyone ever used this? It's also found at AutoZone and seems kinda perfect? Only issue I foresee is having to rebrush compound that has been run through the reel in order to get the finer grit applied.
> 
> Permatex 80037 Valve Grinding Compound, 3 oz. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HBM80M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_omSVBb09F0KJS
> 
> Someone asked permatex what grit it is and they replied with the following:
> 
> Both 80036 & 80037 are "...a mixture of four grits - 120, 150, 180, 220. As you begin using the compound it starts off as 120 and as you work it it ends up as 220." The difference between 36 & 37 is 1.5 and 3.0 oz tubes.


I bought that when I first got a reel, but for what you get it's very expensive. At Amazon's price it's about double the price per ounce compared to the starter kit from pinhigh (incl. shipping). I can't comment on pinhigh, but the R&R stuff is much thicker which means you can use less of it. Compared to how I backlap now, I would need to use half or more of that entire tube to get an equivalent grind. Of course at the time I wasn't using hardly any of it, and I never got a grind as good as I get now.

I would pass. Personally I think the 120 grit from R&R is perfect. I don't think you need all those different grits.


----------



## slomo

Fast Orange hand cleaner at $3.47. Sharpens up old dead blades in a hurry. Puts a very clean polished looking hone on the blades.


----------



## dj80d

just found this site seems like good deals on PinHigh
https://shop.jescoproducts.com/index.php?p=catalog&parent=5&pg=1


----------



## Bombers

That's the parent company of PinHigh.


----------



## dj80d

Bombers said:


> That's the parent company of PinHigh.


ya found that out today. i talked to him super cool guy even hooked me up with some product to use. cant wait to try


----------

